# Hook Em



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

20 in a row.

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that is no small feat.....congrats to the team..


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

in what sport?


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

awe baseball i see. man i'm a nebrasa student/fan, used to have season tickets to the husker baseball team, its hard to go from what we were, to what we are now, the cellar of the big 12


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

21 now.

TR


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well shucks: streak is over.

TR


----------

